
The Charming Genius of the Apollo Guidance Computer [video] - DHJSH
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xY45YE7ggng
======
shawnps
The part about core rope memory was pretty interesting. Star charts and other
bits of data were actually woven into a form of read-only memory via loom:

[https://youtu.be/xY45YE7ggng?t=1155](https://youtu.be/xY45YE7ggng?t=1155)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Core_rope_memory](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Core_rope_memory)

------
6502nerdface
If you like this, you may also like this book that goes into crazy detail
about the design and architecture of the AGC:

[http://www.amazon.com/The-Apollo-Guidance-Computer-
Architect...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Apollo-Guidance-Computer-
Architecture/dp/1441908765)

See also Fran's pages; she does some reverse engineering with X ray
micrographs:

[http://www.frantone.com/designwritings/design_writings_LVDC....](http://www.frantone.com/designwritings/design_writings_LVDC.html)

------
diego898
Also of interest might be John Pultorak's DIY AGC[1]

[1]: [http://www.galaxiki.org/web/main/_blog/all/build-your-own-
na...](http://www.galaxiki.org/web/main/_blog/all/build-your-own-nasa-apollo-
landing-computer-no-kidding.shtml)

